# Introducing my new nakie, FIGGY!



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

the past few times i've been to petsmart there have been the most darling nakies that i've had to avoid completely [[otherwise i would have taken all of them home..]] i kept telling myself that i had to wait till i found a little girl. 
but we all know how these kind of stories end.
i went in today to get things for the dogs and the ratties were still there. i figured that had to be a sign. at first my mom said no.. saying "you can have imaginary rat friend for edward.. a figment of your imagination.. you can name him Figgy!"
well, that no soon turned to yes and i picked out my little nakie  i've never had a hairless before.. so this is pretty exciting!

more pictures soon i promise! he's really nervous right now, so i don't want to keep bothering him.


----------



## Vicki (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Introducing FIGGY!*

I love hairless rats, they are so neat looking. When your girl is full grown, she will still have a touch of fuzz on the black part of her skin. Only the pink part becomes completely naked.

You will have so much fun with her, just be careful of the bedding you use, pine and cedar can cause rashes on them. I use that stuff called Carefresh for all my critters, its awesome stuff.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Introducing FIGGY!*

i have carefresh for my boys also. it's pink  haha.


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Introducing FIGGY!*

Awwww, she/he is so cute!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Introducing FIGGY!*



HylaW said:


> Awwww, she/he is so cute!


Figgy's a male. and thank you


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Introducing FIGGY!*

this one reminds me of my avatar of Cappers.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Introducing FIGGY!*

edit:: deleted a double post..sorryyyyy!


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Introducing FIGGY!*

He is so very cute! I love the hairless!

Sooo... Edward is a boy also, right?


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Introducing FIGGY!*

yep, Eddi's a neutered boy.
we're most likely going to be getting Figgy neutered also.


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Introducing FIGGY!*



MariHxc said:


> yep, Eddi's a neutered boy.
> we're most likely going to be getting Figgy neutered also.


Ahhh.... so that explains why you wanted a girl! 
How are the two boys getting on? Or is Figgy still in qt?


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Introducing FIGGY!*

i just got him today, so he's still in qt.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

squeeee! i had figgy out last night and he bruxed! my two other boys didn't brux this early, so i'm as happy as can be right now. 

he's such a character. right now he keeps trying to hide in my shorts.. i move him everytime and he comes running back, chews on them, then gets back in. i can't wait till he and Edward meet. they're practically the same rat, but obviously one nakie and one clothed


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

adorable! let us know how they are when they meet eachother!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

OH MY GAWD HE'S SO FRIGGIN ADORABLE!! Those eyes! They're just so big and adorable!! I WANNA NAKIE RATTY!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What a cutie! I love the balck fuzz on his face and his name, so cute!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

quarantine was broken.. i won't go into the story, but it happened. 
like the introduction thread said, it's either continue the QT, which is now ruined, or go on to the next step. 

the only thing i'm really worried about is how little Figgy is compared to Eddi. should i wait till he's a bit bigger?


----------

